# Watch Jimmy Houston back seat a 12 year old... right now!



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

It's on VS right now. He's catching one after the other from the front. Poor young kid is doing nothing from the back. Not a great way to keep a kid interested in fishing Jimmy.... backseating a 12 year old is just WRONG!!!

Oh, and he's pushing that stupid Yamma Beef crap from Japan. USDA prime beef not good enough for you Jimmy?


----------



## The Longshank (Feb 2, 2008)

Jimmy lost me after shooting the drugged buck in a pen.


----------



## Ju30-30 (Mar 7, 2001)

I still don't understand how being in the back of the boat is such a disadvantage? Atleast he was nice enough to take the kid out with him.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Good ole' Jimmy Houston, a charlatan's charlatan.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

The Longshank said:


> Jimmy lost me after shooting the drugged buck in a pen.


I hear that!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Ju30-30 said:


> I still don't understand how being in the back of the boat is such a disadvantage? Atleast he was nice enough to take the kid out with him.


You ever been backseated? I have. It's no fun. Jimmy blatently back seated this kid. In my boat that young man would have been up front, standing right next to me. He seemed to be an accomplished fisherman... throwing a baitcaster pretty well... I think he deserved to catch more than two fish all day (one of which was a crappie) while Jimmy was raking them in.


----------



## Ju30-30 (Mar 7, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> You ever been backseated? I have. It's no fun. Jimmy blatently back seated this kid. In my boat that young man would have been up front, standing right next to me. He seemed to be an accomplished fisherman... throwing a baitcaster pretty well... I think he deserved to catch more than two fish all day (one of which was a crappie) while Jimmy was raking them in.


Please tell me why its so bad? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Getting "back seated" pretty much means the guy at the bow controlling where the boat is going, how fast, and where the transom is pointed can litterally keep someone fishing from the back of the boat from catching anything, or very few at least. In this case the kid caught only 2 fish (that I saw... and I watched the whole show) because of the way Jimmy kept positioning the boat. Granted this young man missed a couple fish, but Jimmy never offered any advice, any knowledge, or any guidance to this young man.


----------



## catalysthackle (Oct 19, 2005)

waterfoul said:


> Getting "back seated" pretty much means the guy at the bow controlling where the boat is going, how fast, and where the transom is pointed can litterally keep someone fishing from the back of the boat from catching anything, or very few at least. In this case the kid caught only 2 fish (that I saw... and I watched the whole show) because of the way Jimmy kept positioning the boat. Granted this young man missed a couple fish, but Jimmy never offered any advice, any knowledge, or any guidance to this young man.


Damn, I knew there was an explaination!.....I've been being backseated!:SHOCKED:

I can't catch anything......Is it possible to backseat yourself? :cwm27:


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

yea and how come i get end up getting backseated on the pier?


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

If Jimmy Houston wasn't fishing for a living, he'd be thumpin a bible on TV, from some mega church on Sunday morning, telling us how much money we need to send. Maybe even selling SHAMWOW.:lol: Capnhook


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

if he was a bible thumpin clergy, he'd kiss the boy in the back seat instead of the fish.:lolnly kiddin


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The Longshank said:


> Jimmy lost me after shooting the drugged buck in a pen.


There was no evidence that the buck he shot was drugged in any way. Not a fan of the guy, but I think comments should be kept factual.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I met Jimmy when i was 13 i think. He was a very nice guy and he spent atleast 30 minutes with me one year at outdoorarama. I was pretty impressed with how he took time out of his day to stand and talk fishing with some punk kid (me) that he had never seen or talked to before.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree backseat is the worst because the front can cast in the good spots were the boat hasnt gone by and scared away the fish and jimmy houston 
is a fish kissing A Hole:lol: .He has caught way more fish than the kid and instead of putting him in the back he should have showin him were to cast 
or helpin him catch something. Im a kid and whenever i go with adults they alawys let me catch somethin if they see it or like when i go small game they will let the kids shoot and i think thats how you get kids into the outdoors i have asked other kids why the dont like fishing and they always or most of the time say that dont catch anything or have bad experiences.
So i suggest if you want a kid to get into the sport show them or let them catch stuff and not be in back and watch you catch stuff because that is how i got into it. I usually catch more than my dad but thats because hes leting me catch it or helping me and he never got mad that he didnt catch a lot and i did. Thats how he got me into it.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

my granddad taught me that you don't fish when you start the little ones fishing. another good lesson from him.


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

muddman55 said:


> my granddad taught me that you don't fish when you start the little ones fishing. another good lesson from him.


I have a 4 and 6 year old that both love to go out and fish with me. It is hard to work with both of them at the same time and fishing for me is definitely out of the question anytime I have both of them with me. The joy of watching my oldest pull in a 14" large mouth on his own last year was way better than any of the other fish I caught all year. The little guy even managed to pull in his own last year and this summer I am sure I will see way more improvement. I try to go on my own every other or every third trip out, so dad can get some fishing in also.

As far as backseating, I have a buddy i fish with in a small boat that is really cool about. Small 14' row boat is all we use and he has the trolling motor in the back where he sits. He is an awesome guide with me in the front always catching the fish and he doesn't care or complain at all. It is about being on the water with buds. Much cheaper than the alternative, paying a psychiatrist.

Amazing how many world problems get solved when sitting on a quiet lake at 6 am.

Tight lines


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Could it just be that Jimmys greater expierence led him to catch more fish?
I didn't see the episode in question, but can relate a little tale here......
I take a couple of the guys from work out a few times a week. I am nailing fish after fish. They are catching a few here and there. Oneguy says it's because they are being back seated. I give the bow to them, they share duties. I sit in the middle. I still catch more than them. They decide I have the hot bait. I give it up. I still catch more than they do. I stop fishing. they still are catching a few but nowhere near what I knew they should. They don't coach well. 
Every once in a while when they passed up a really good spot, I would pick up a rod, cast back behind the boat and get a fish. After I did this a few times, they shut up and started listening.
Takes expierence to pick out the most likely holding spot out of what looks like acres of weedy sameness to the newbie.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

ESOX said:


> ...I give the bow to them, ...I still catch more than them. ...I would pick up a rod, cast back behind the boat and get a fish...
> 
> *Takes expierence to pick out the most likely holding spot out of what looks like acres of weedy sameness to the newbie*.


 :lol: WELL SAID! ... and there's WAY more places that need casting to when fishing like that, in order for it all to be effectively covered, than 2 can usually do! _It takes 2 skilled & disciplined anglers working in coordination, not competition_ to cast to everything I see that needs casting to when I'm out fishing with the same kinda dudes who complainabout being _'back-seated'_! 

SO, like you say, I take the back (in my OWN boat) and _'front-seat'_ their *****es! LMAO! :coolgleam


----------



## The Longshank (Feb 2, 2008)

Neal said:


> There was no evidence that the buck he shot was drugged in any way. Not a fan of the guy, but I think comments should be kept factual.


Hey Neal,

Edumacate yourself bro. Follow the link below and become enlightened.:lol:

http://realindy.com/canhunt.htm


----------

